# Pets Passport



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Last year vets in France had stated that new regulations would be coming out.

However I have just been onto DEFRA web site and it seems the EU has granted the UK and some other countries eg Sweden etc to be able to use their current rules/regs re entry into UK, mainly the tick and worm treatment, to remain in force until June 30th 2010.

"On 4 June 2008, the European Commission published a new Regulation which allows the UK to continue its Pet Travel Scheme rules for a further two years until 30 June 2010. Sweden, Ireland, Malta and Finland are also able to keep their own pet entry rules until that date. This extension has been introduced because the European Commission has not yet published proposals for changes to the European Community pet passport system.

This means that the rules for dogs, cats and ferrets entering the UK remain in place until 30 June 2010. This page will be updated when the Commission proposals are published.

We have produced a brief of questions and answers about the Regulation which will be updated as necessary.

Before you travel with a pet travel under the Pet Travel Scheme it is essential that your pet meets the appropriate rules."

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/regulation/eu_reg.htm


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Rita I wonder what new rules will be coming out in a couple of years, hopefully nothing too serious as I would hate to think the freedom we have taking the dogs might be taken away from us ?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Briarose,

From what I could gather from the vet at Forges les Eaux last year, he seemed to think there might be a relaxation on the tick and worm rules. he seemed to think we wouldn't need to keep going to him or other vets.

How true I do not know. He seemed to think it was imminent but obviously not as a year later nothing has changed and will not until summer 2010 at the latest.

We are happy that we can take our dog abroad but if they eventually let us administer the tick and worm treatment ourselves and just have to sign a declaration to say we have done so, then that will make life easier for us.

We usually carry Frontline and Drontal with us anyway. As responsible pet owners we WOULD do the treatment BUT I could see others may well forget the correct timing of this or not bother at all BUT still sign a declaration to say they have done the treatment. So in a way I cannot see the UK (DEFRA) agreeing to this. 

Guess we will just have to wait until 2010. Although reading DEFRA site , it seems EU have agreed to this for another 2 years. It maybe that the EU want the UK to be in harmony with Europe where they do not have to do this treatment when going from France to Germany etc. 

Our European friends only need the usual vaccinations plus the anti-rabies done on a yearly basis. And can then travel as they please.

Sweden like UK has stricter policies.

So hopefully there will be an easing of the regulations and NOT more red tape.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Rita thats true I could see some folk saying they had done the treatment when in fact they hadn't.

It is odd really because as you say if any of us leave the UK to go to France etc it isn't required, we use frontline and also worm our dogs on a regular basis, but again I am sure there are others that don't bother.

I am also keen to make sure that the next time we go I have sorted out all the heartworm treatment etc at this end rather than paying for it abroad, could do with a lovely Vet like the one at Forges to talk to about it, as being in his surgery was just like going 'private' rather than the NHS in Britain LOL he had so much time and was such a gentleman.

I still wish the Admin/Mods on here would make the heartworm etc a sticky because it is very important.


----------



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

Can someone please tell me about heartworm? I must admit I've never heard of it before reading this post.

Thanks,
Jan


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Heartworm is yet another parasite that dogs can get but the consequences are very serious, as it sounds, the worms affect the dogs heart. The parasite is spread by a mosquito bite and prevention is much safer than trying to treat an actual infection.
Prevention is by some drops put on the dogs skin, just like tick and flea protection but it is a different chemical (Advocate made by the same people as Advantix). Our dog has just started her drops today then she gets some more applied in a month when we actually travel to France then another treatment after she returns. Sounds like an awful lot of fuss but our vet is very careful to make sure owners are aware and dogs protected. She said think of it in the same way that you would take malaria protection for yourself - have some of the drug in your system before you go, top it up while you are there and another dose when you return to mop up any parasites that may be incubating.
Between being dosed with Advocate and Advantix and worm tablets I am not sure the poor dog thinks a holiday in France is much fun

Chris


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Between being dosed with Advocate and Advantix and worm tablets I am not sure the poor dog thinks a holiday in France is much fun


Like you, I wonder if we are right to subject our dogs to a drug regime we probably would not take ourselves.
Are kennel fees so expensive or are we so dependent on our dogs we can't be parted with them for a few weeks no matter what drugs we have to pump into them?
Humans have a strange perception of kindness to animals.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

aultymer said:


> > Between being dosed with Advocate and Advantix and worm tablets I am not sure the poor dog thinks a holiday in France is much fun
> 
> 
> Like you, I wonder if we are right to subject our dogs to a drug regime we probably would not take ourselves.
> ...


The cruellest thing that you can do to a pack animal (e.g. dog) is to isolate it from its pack (e.g. us).

Our dog is not only a pet, he earns his keep as our security.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> The cruellest thing that you can do to a pack animal (e.g. dog) is to isolate it from its pack (e.g. us).


Other than pump it full of chemicals which you would decline to take.
The need to take animals abroad is based on sheer selfishness. They are subjected to injections, tests and chemicals which they do not need, all to satisfy our need to have them around. Do not pretend it is for the dogs sake.
And, don't get me started on those who manage to take dogs to places outwith the Pets Passport Scheme but still return them to the UK without quarantine ( because they love them so ).


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

aultymer said:


> > The cruellest thing that you can do to a pack animal (e.g. dog) is to isolate it from its pack (e.g. us).
> 
> 
> Other than pump it full of chemicals which you would decline to take.
> ...


Oh thank the Lord.....someone with the same idea as me.........Mind you mot of the reaon I dont take mine is the thought of 3 walks a day and poo bags when on my Holidays.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Myrtle said:


> Can someone please tell me about heartworm? I must admit I've never heard of it before reading this post.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jan


 Hi Jan you can read my topic from when we returned earlier this year.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-0.html

Our two dogs are a very big part of our family to us they are like a couple of kids and I certainly wouldn't want to put either of them in kennels for a period of up to six weeks, I liken it to would you put your child in a nursery and leave it for 6 weeks, if you had the opportunity to take it with you, lets face it babies/children travel to places like Turkey etc and have to have injections such as hep/tetanus etc .

I would suspect many folk travel with their dogs for years and years with no problem and I accept that there will be the odd ones who do have a problem but all life is a risk isn't it, as Bandaid you found out yourself yesterday just walking your dog in this country.

Anyway I ain't going to argue the toss on the rights and wrongs of should you take a dog or not we all have our own feelings and the best thing to do is what you yourself want to do and feel comfy with. Positive posts and information to help anyone travelling is far more important IMHO :wink:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Positive posts and information to help anyone travelling is far more important IMHO Wink


I am positive that giving jabs to dogs just so we can take them abroad for our own comfort is wrong.

THEY ARE NOT KIDS, you just like to project child like attributes to them.
We came back from Aus earlier this year and after a month in kennels our dogs were well fed, fit and just as happy to see us as they are if we go shopping without them. ( 2 minutes of mayhem and then they go and lie down or go back to sniffing each others bum.) 
You have to be prepared to spend a bit more for their comfort and maybe forgo a drink or 3 when away.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well to all of you dog lovers and dog owners out there, I would just like to say that I really wouldn't worry too much what others think or say and would just urge you all to happily carry on doing whatever it is that you feel is right for you, your family and your dogs and providing you are not breaking any laws then that is all that counts really. Please do not feel guilty if taking your dogs on holiday with you is is your preference as you have absolutely nothing to feel guilty about whatsoever and for those of you that find anyone taking their dogs along with them a strange, selfish and unkind choice or in some instances may even find their dogs being with them a real burden and a blight to their holiday - then of course, I understand fully why taking your dogs with you is not for you and it stands to reason, that those people will not choose to take their own dogs with them and there again that's perfectly fine, you must do what suits you and your consciences best and I think nobody has the right to tell you otherwise. However, by the same token, those that do wish to have their dogs accompany them, (and many do) they also must do what suits them and their consciences best and likewise it is not for others to tell you what you should or should not be doing either.

I am sure, like Briarose suggests, many, many people have been taking their dogs along with in their motor home and caravan holidays quite happily and safely for years and have never encountered any serious problems during this time and although yes of course, as we all know, dreadul and tragic things can and do happen, it is a sad fact of life I'm afraid but providing you have your dogs properly vaccinated and checked out by your vet then I wouldn't dwell too much on all the negative and possible scenarios that could occur as if you do, then you simply wouldn't dare to venture outside of your own front doors would you?

As for boarding kennels these again can be risky places at times and you often hear of dogs picking up many diseases from being there and my own experience of kennels has not been particularly favourable if the truth be known. However, I am sure my experience is not a typical example of boarding kennel behaviour and I am sure there are some excellent ones around who take great care of our dogs but for me personally, after what happened to my dog I would never use one again unless it was absolutely essential but it proves the point that whatever choice you opt for, there is always some risk to your dog involved!

When you hear of all those horrendous and terrible cases where so many poor dogs and pets are sadistically treated and neglected by their cruel and wicked owners, resulting in them enduring such dreadully miserable and wretched lives, then a loving and caring owner who chooses to take their dogs away with them when they go on holiday in their motor home or caravan is hardly a bad person are they and I think to suggest otherwise is a tad extreme in my honest opinion but hey ho we all look at life and the people in it differently don't' we?

My husband and myself *REALLY* do love our 2 little dogs, in fact we love them more than words can describe and selfish or not, we choose to take them with us both in and around the UK and also Europe and there is no way on this earth that we would ever consider leaving them behind, not unless it was absolutely necessary or unavoidable! Now whether other people think this is selfish, I really do not care a jot to be honest as I know my dogs love being with us and we love being with them and to me that is our own personal choice and is entirely down to us and us alone and thankfully what other people think does not have any influence on our right or freedom to do this!

If the RSPCA and DEFRA found this kind of pet travel and associated vaccination requirements a real medical threat to our dogs then I can only assume that they would have stepped in by now and banned pet travel to and from europe but as they seem quite happy with the pet passport scheme then they obviously must not see it as a major problem to our pets!

It's a bit cheeky and rather judgemental of you to insinuate that people only take their dogs away with them purely to save money and have more to spend on drink Aultymer? Personally I would suggest you think very carefully about what you write as a lot of people may be quite offended by such personal and self opinionated remarks! How very sad I found these assumptions of yours and what a very low opinion you must hold of your fellow man?

Anyway, I do not wish to get into any arguments about this as there is little point in feuding on forums about peoples personal and individual choices but I just wanted to say to those that want to take their dogs with them, then please continue to do so and those that don't want to, then don't and let's just leave personal criticism about what others choose to do in their lives out of it!

Sue


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Sonesta,
I wondered how long you would be able to resist composing one of your well thought out epistles in favour of personal choice.
I have had no problems with kennels, my dogs are vaccinated as recommended by my vet for normal day to day life and I have never yet experienced or heard any of my friends complain that their dog "picked up many diseases" in kennels. Thats a bit like saying all motorhomes are bad just because a few Fiat based have problems with their gearbox.

The dogs travel all over the UK with us and are first in when we start loading the van ( we can't keep them out ).
But they are still just dogs.

By the way I cannot find any reference in this thread to "bad" people, until your post. You really must try harder not to make other peoples posts appear extreme - that would be a personal attack.



> I really do not care a jot to be honest


Moi, selfish?



> Anyway, I do not wish to get into any arguments about this as there is little point in feuding on forums about peoples personal and individual choices


Mmm.

If you took the time to read the whole thread you would see that my original post was a simple muse upon the wisdom of vaccinations purely to allow us to take dogs abroad.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I only started this thread to inform people what was on DEFRA's web site.

I wish Aultymer hadn't hijacked the thread. I agree with Sonesta by the way.

Each to their own view Aultymer.

Our dog loves travelling with us and is very stimulating for her. After a week at home she is already bored with her fields and looking for pastures new.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pets overseas*

Hi

Thanks Rita for posting on the passport subject.

I travelled to Italy in January 2007 with Oscar, my much loved Weimaraner who came to me from "rescue". Oscar and I bonded quickly and those of you that met us together clearly saw this, as relfected in Oscar's "rainbow bridge" thread.

In Oscar's case, he had separation anxiety and when left alone, he would bite his legs and became ill with sickness. There was no way at all I would leave that dog behind. I can remember when he went to the vets in the UK for his teeth cleaning, they telephoned me earlier than expected as he was so upset without his dad. The vet even said that she had not seen a dog bond with his dad in such a way. Even on the vet's table Oscar had no fears or anxiety so long as his dad was with him. In respect of work, I was lucky that a friend used to babysit him for me and I worked in the UK.

Sadly, Oscar died overseas and at the time, I wondered if the travelling had anything to do with it. It had not, and the journey was irrelevant. Oscar became ill through a condition fairly common in his breed, and could have happened here, there or everywhere. To this day, I can still see how the French vet cried.

I do not think that we are pumping our dogs with chemicals. I always wormed Oscar regularly, just as I do for Jenny. Equally, I apply Frontline in the UK just as I did overseas. I had various injections before setting off on my travels, so it could be said I was pumped with drugs too.

Oscar enjoyed his time at Lake Garda and he loved to swim in the lake. Yes, I know, he would probably have enjoyed Lake Windermere just the same.

I now look after Jenny but as she does not have a passport, I cannot take her overseas. I could arrange this, but technically Jenny still has her own family even though she is with me 99% of the time.

Anyone who has had a dog will know how much a part of the family they become. I even know people who cannot have children for what ever reason and instead have a four legged baby. I would never leave a child behind and I would not leave my pet, my best friend, my guardian angel, call her what you will.

Russell (&Jenny)


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

My apologies for the apparent hi-jack Zulurita. 

I only joined this thread in response to what I thought was a very sensible comment by Ardgour.

I should have known the dog police would savage me again. :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

aultymer said:


> Hi Sonesta,
> I wondered how long you would be able to resist composing one of your well thought out epistles in favour of personal choice.
> I have had no problems with kennels, my dogs are vaccinated as recommended by my vet for normal day to day life and I have never yet experienced or heard any of my friends complain that their dog "picked up many diseases" in kennels. Thats a bit like saying all motorhomes are bad just because a few Fiat based have problems with their gearbox.
> 
> ...


Oh dear!

I don't mind what you do *honestly! honestly! honestly!* I really really don't and I truly do not give a jot what other people do in their life as long as they don't tell me or other people what to do in ours! I promise you, what others do is up to them entirely and how they live or what they do is none of my business whatsoever!

As for boarding kennels I am absolutely sure there are some really excellent boarding kennels around and kennel cough, and lack of hygiene or care etc I am sure is quite minimal but it does go on I can assure you but like you say this is NOT typical of all boarding kennels and I certainly would never suggest it was either as that would be an unfair blanket statement to make about anything and on that note we certainly agree 100%. I suppose it is like someone saying all people who take their dogs with them to Europe are selfish and and only do it to save money and spend it on drink! Anyway, I just want to emphasise that I only referred to boarding kennels as an example of how absolutely nothing in life is risk free and even putting your dog into kennels is no guaranteed certainty that they will not suffer any ill health or encounter any problems and that was the whole point of my reference and it was not a slur on boarding kennels in general by any means!

Sorry I used the words "bad" people I should have thought more carefully before I used that word and instead replaced it with your chosen terminology which was "selfish" people so please accept my profuse apologies for that error!

I am pleased I have not disappointed you with my "well thought out epistle'" and it would appear from your opening paragraph that you have been wondering when I would respond to your post so maybe, just maybe I may have just fallen like a victim to its prey???????? Hmm I have a sneaking suspicion that you were waiting eagerly for me to bite the bait - so no offence Mr Aultymer but if this is the case I have better things to do and so I think it is time for me to bid you a good day!

Sue


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

For man read person below.
Sorry that you feel you have better things to do Sue.


----------

